# need help with mantua



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i told my self i would never post on here again. but as it may be i need some one to tell me how the springs sits on the brushes of a 040 steam. the one with the brushes in the cab. the engine is #335. a mantua. road name cb&c


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

There is a slot on top of the motor in which the brush plate's ends go through. Then a spring pushes it back holding it in place. I can dig one out and get a picture for you.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

no, that is an in line motor. this one has the brushes in the cab, they are held in with pins that are hooked to the leads that go to the motor.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

*#335*

here is the back.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

went to sleep and woke up with the answer.

THANKS!!!
HA.


----------

